# Best 3x8 Shifter



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

I currently have one of those Shimano combined brake/shifters on my mountain take. It's a 3x8, and I would like to upgrade them to be seperate cause the cheap plastic cover plate is cracked on both. Instead of doing an all in one thing again where if one part fails, you have to replace both, I would like them to be seperate.

I can find lots of information on brake levers, but trying to find the best 3x8 shifter is prooving tuff as there isnt a large market for those.

Anybody have any suggestions? Or just I look at upgrade my gear cassette and do a 3x9?

The most popular one I have found so far is:
Shimano Alivio 3x8 Rapidfire M410
Shimano Alivio Shifter Set, 3x8 Speed Rapidfire, M410 689228087972 | eBay


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

SRAM attack. Compatible with shimano rear der. and anything works on the front. That way you don't have to buy a new drivetrain just to get to 9sp. These things last long and have a good working mechanism imo


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

So I would have to switch out my current Shimano rear and front derailer with a SRAM shfiter? You have a link I can look at?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

The M410 shifters are decent. Amazon has them a bit cheaper than eBay for the set with free shipping.
Amazon.com: Shimano SL-M410 Alivio 8-Speed Shift Lever Set: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Are these the SRAM attack shfiters you were talking about? Looks to be Shimano compatable with both rear and front derailers:

SRAM Attack Mountain Bike Shifter Set (8-Speed, Shimano): Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah that's what I said. The brand doesn't matter for FD. But this specific model works with shimano RD which is unusual because the companies usually work on different ratios. But that is the model I was talking about. I see trigger and grip shifters used often.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Going to have to check that out then. Looks promising cause I didn't want to have to pay to swap out my RD as well. I'll go talk to the guy at my LBS tomorrow about getting them intalled if I order the parts from Amazon, unless he can get the same thing through his parts guy.


----------



## dhelm72 (May 4, 2012)

I have SRAM x4 trigger shifters on my 3x8. they are slick and crisp for low/middle end shifters.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Most durable...and awesome

SRAM Attack Grip Shift
SRAM Attack 8-Speed Shimano Twist Set: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

This is Matt 

Travis had Sram Grip Shifts on his old bike and has the SRAM thumb shifters on his current one. Ask him which he liked better and if you aren't in a hurry play around with his on our next ride to see if you can get use to them. If you want to save some cash I don't mind installing them for you. I'm not going to claim to be as competent as the guys at Jeff's but I should be able to handle it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i think for 30 bucks, the m410s are the best buy. i mean, my lbs is selling them for 90+tax. RIDICULOUS. but yeah.. if you're looking for a cheap replacement, that would be adequate.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Matt. 

I have the thumb shifters now, and thats what I am used to. The attack shifters are what I am leaning towards right now after reading reviews. Still gotta find some brake levers, but that won't be to hard. I'll see waht they say the charge will be for install and let you know if I need ya.


----------



## der_panzer (Feb 21, 2012)

I have replaced my shifter/brake combo with the exact one in the link - couldn't be happier. It was one of the first upgrades, along with BB7s.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

JasonScottCarter said:


> I currently have one of those Shimano combined brake/shifters on my mountain take. It's a 3x8, and I would like to upgrade them to be seperate cause the cheap plastic cover plate is cracked on both. Instead of doing an all in one thing again where if one part fails, you have to replace both, I would like them to be seperate.
> 
> I can find lots of information on brake levers, but trying to find the best 3x8 shifter is prooving tuff as there isnt a large market for those.
> 
> ...


I have those Alivios on my bike and they work just fine. 3000km worth of riding and they still do the trick.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah i have them too... can't complain for 30 bucks.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

JasonScottCarter said:


> Thanks Matt.
> 
> I have the thumb shifters now, and thats what I am used to. The attack shifters are what I am leaning towards right now after reading reviews. Still gotta find some brake levers, but that won't be to hard. I'll see waht they say the charge will be for install and let you know if I need ya.


The SRAMs work a bit different than the Shimano ones you have now though. You use your thumb for both up and down shifting on the SRAMs rather than your thumb and pointer finger with the shimanos.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, they had a pair at Huntington Cycle. I went ahead and ordered the SRAMs, along with some Tektro brake levers. Should be in Thursday or Friday. Install isn't that much and they have a new bike tech that knows some of my buddies from back home. See you on Thursday Matt.


----------

